# Bald Faced Hornets Nest



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Chef, your situation reminds me of what I saw my Dad do once when I was a kid. We didn't like the pesticides back then, I don't even think they had hornet and wasp sprays......so, instead, he took a torch and lit the nest that was attached to a window frame on the side of our garage. It was soooo scary to watch. I was more worried about my Dad catching the house on fire,   Hey, but it worked though.


----------



## RememberBaker (May 21, 2007)

Chef, I believe entomologists use denatured alcohol in their bug killing jars. It kills insects very fast. Perhaps if you put a rag soaked in alcohol in the bag before you put in the hornets, then tied it shut it would kill them quickly. The alcohol would then evapoate so the kids could handle it. If it were me, I would take the cowards way out and hose them with wasp spray. Rob


----------



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder if going out at night with a good sized carbon dioxide fire extinguisher would be a workable solution. If you went out with a red light and your suit and sprayed the nest until it "froze", might you get an intact nest and a lot of frozen wasp mcnuggets? I think I'd probably run a test with an identical extinguisher to see what sort of spray pattern, velocity, duration, etc. you would encounter before going up against the nest. Of course the extinguishers would be your neighbors responsibility to purchase, you get to have the adventure.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

for the love of all that is holy, please film this. And post it thereafter.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the enouragment Ford Guy!!

Is rubbing alcohol denatured alcohol??


----------



## muleman (Jan 26, 2006)

These are the things that great stories and memories are made of, my memory is of a cool november evening we pulled a nest down about 15 ft and i was just about to put the sack around it when the limb started cracking, my father in law let the limb go, and we ran like crazy , we laughed at each other until we got our nerve back then we bagged them and went home, i had heard that carbon monoxcide was good so we stuck the bag on a tailpipe and gassed those devils, took them in the house later that night and everything was fine until they warmed up , had about 25 mad ones in the house good times


----------



## RememberBaker (May 21, 2007)

No, I believe rubbing alcohol is isopropyl alcohol ( excuse the spelling) denatured alcohol is available in hardware stores with solvents and paint thinners and the like. Rob


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Years ago at my mother's place, there was a white faced hornets nest in a bush near the front door, and they would easily get disturbed when the door slamed hard, .....so I removed and relocated them without killing them. At night I smoked the entrance and immediately plugged it with an appropriate sized cork,....(they only have one entrance at the bottom),...then carefully cut it from the bush with pruning shears and placed it in a burlap bag and took it to a location where I had a garden, setting it at the base of a pine tree. I removed the cork after they had settled down and I quickly left the area. The next day they were coming & going from their new location, and they certainly contributed in helping to control the harmful soft bodied insects in the garden such as the cabbage lopper catapillers.
I'll always remember the sound of them within that paper nest after I corked their entrance that night........and it DID give me the chills,......hehe....but it was a good feeling to know that I could re-locate them without killing them. They do alot of good work in the garden....


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I used to collect and sell the big paper wasp nests when I was in college People would pay some good bucks for them as decoration. I wold get $50-$200 each for them after they were clean. I waited till winter to collect when I could but some I had to collect while it was warm out. Your Idea of bagging it is right on, denatured alchohol works ok but for a quicker kill use a large rag soaked to dripping with cheap nail polish remover. (acetone) pesticides will work but nail polish remover is cheaper. The only advantage to using denatured alhcohol is that it has very little residual smell. Using a carbon dioxide fire extinguisher is a good idea to freeze and slow them down. Those little buggers will get very upset and if you first shot fails they will chase you and can sting multiple times. 

Your gonna feel like Cain trying to snatch the pebble from Master Po's hand. AHH, to slow grasshopper!

good luck!
phil


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

There was a video posted here of some guy burning a bee swarm off a swing set and everyone was calling this guy ignorant. I personally don't see a big difference between killing bees for fun or a hornets nest for fun, but maybe that's just me. 
Why kill them? Why not just relocate them? Once winter is here you can take the nest and use it for show and tell.
Sheri


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>for the love of all that is holy, please film this. And post it thereafter.<<<<

Or have your heirs post it.

Good Luck. I'm glad I'm a continent away.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

I removed one large nest from a hedge a few years ago, they were stinging some kids pretty bad . Started a small fire in a 55 gal. steel drum at night, got fully suited up with gloves and carefully and quietly cut all the interlaced branches with good snippers; cut all except one to hold the top. Had a fully suited helper as well and he bagged the nest with a plastic garbage bag while I cut the remaining holding limb and then he tied the bag. We then placed the bag into a paper grocery sack and then soaked it with alcohol and burned it in the barrel. There were at least twenty fairly angry strays show up the next morning that apparently had been stranded out overnight. On reflection, it had rained the evening we removed it and that may have been the reason for so many strays, not sure though. Any method you use will most likely end up with a few stranglers afterwards. These stings hurt the most, IMHO. I'd take 5 honeybee stings over one bald faced hornet any day!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

We had a young Amish lad decide to remove one from the dairy barn while his parents were on "holiday", well, he light it on fire, and well......burned the barn to the ground. It was the same barn we had hit by a tornado back when Dad used it to store hay in.

Anyway, I have gathered a few of these, and send them down to the city with my sister, who teaches autistic kids, they had fun with them. I used a plastic bag, during the first cold spell I would bag them. That is the way I would do it, then put a second bag on them, and if you have access to a walk in freezer, just stick them in there for a few weeks, and that should kill all of them without harming the nest proper.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

When I lived in Tucson where we had such problems, I took about three sheets of newspaper and rolled it into a 3 Ft. trumpet where one corner was thin and one big enough to fit around the nest. Then folded the skinny end up about four inches and folded that four in half to make sure they didn't get through. Then lit the big end and held it under the nest. 

Then helper or left hand can use a hoe to scratch the nest free. It falls in. Then fold the burnt ends down and stomp. Dispose of in the campfire. I wouldn't try it again. But it did work when I was young and stupid.

Hawk


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

If space permits - a shotgun is a good way to make them disappear too. If you calculate the spread pattern just right, you can make the whole paper nest vanish.

Now I did this in the late fall hunting season when they were already froze out, if you have the room to use a shotgun, I guess they are probably not bothering anyone at this time of year - so nevermind my suggestion.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Everytime I've seen bald faced hornets nests, they are all stuck together in the eve of a building.

Is there anyway to relocate them when built like this?

Could you tear the nest down, and get them to abandon it and then vacuum the hornets and move them somewhere else? 

How about if you approached it much like a honey bee cutout. 

1. Vacuum up the hornets
2. Tear the nest down and rip it open to find some viable brood. 
3. Secure the brood to a stick or something - maybe with some hardware cloth and staples.
4. Move to a new location, and secure the comb
5. Then release the hornets, and RUN.

Would they find their brood and build a new nest around them? I've never tried such a thing, but I'll bet they would.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Got a "swarm" call last week which turned out to be bald faced hornets. The woman who called was either lying to me or was so uneducated that she couldn't decribe them well enough for me to tell the difference before I arrived. When I got there it was clear she had absolutely no money and no resources to have the hornets removed and they posed obvious danger to kids in the neighborhood. I decided to take care of the problem for her. She provided a garbage bag which I used to wrap around the hive. Having never done this before I wasn't sure what to expect and was surprised how quickly and agressively they responded to the slightest bump. These things are definitely nothing like honeybees!! I was in a full suit and didn't get hit, but they were really mad! Plan your moves in advance and move quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2006)

This would make a great You Tube video, right beside the guys getting hit in the groin over and over again with golf balls....


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Warning on the nests*

The wasp brood in these can continue to hatch for a while. "I killed all the wasps" and "That thing is safe to handle" may not be the same for a while. (Says the guy who was stung by them as a child - can't stand them now).


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

iddee said:


> >>>>for the love of all that is holy, please film this. And post it thereafter.<<<<
> 
> Or have your heirs post it.
> 
> Good Luck. I'm glad I'm a continent away.



hahahaha, I have just laughed and laughed at this thread...thank you all for the humor...

haha, have your heirs post it -- how funny!


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Just like AstroBee, I had a "swarm" call two weeks ago that turned out to be a bald faced hornet nest about 12 feet up in a tree. Since the nest was within 10 feet of the guy's swimming pool he was afraid they would start being a nuisance when they used their pool. Since they weren't honey bees I had no desire to mess with them. 

I told him how I have removed them in the past. Wait until dark and then surround the nest with a large plastic trash bag, cut the branch off of the tree, and either stick the whole thing in a freezer for 48 hours, or throw it into a dumpster of your least favorite retailer at least five miles away. (Naw, I didn't really tell him that)


----------



## pcraft (Oct 27, 2014)

Iowa Insect Information Notes
http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/iiin

Department of Entomology
109 Insectary Building
Iowa State University
Ames, IA 50011-3140
Phone: (515) 294-1101
Phone: (515) 294-8027
E-mail: [email protected]
Preserving and Displaying a Hornet's Nest
The Baldfaced Hornet is a social wasp found in the familiar large, gray, paper nests attached to a tree branch, shrub, utility pole or house. The paper-like nests are made of chewed wood fiber mixed with saliva. Hornet nests are frequently displayed in nature centers, schools, and natural history museums. They can also be displayed in the home as a conversation piece! Below are answers to the most common questions about displaying a hornets nest.

How is the nest collected? The easiest method of collecting a nest is to wait until after the hornets have abandoned the nest in the fall (after the first hard freeze or by late October). Hornet nests are annual; they last one summer and all occupants freeze or die of old age in the fall. Collect the nest as soon as possible because exposed, unprotected nests are subject to destruction by wildlife and weather. Collecting a nest in summer requires a degree of boldness. During the coolest part of the night and with the least disturbance possible, rapidly slip a large plastic bag over the nest. Close the bag around the limb above the nest. Tie the bag shut and cut the limb from the tree. Kill the hornets by placing the entire bag in a freezer overnight.

Will I get stung from hornets that emerge from a collected nest? There will be few, if any hornets in a nest collected in late fall. If you feel the need to be extra-cautious, leave the nest in a garage or porch where it will be protected from the weather until mid-winter. Then bring the nest indoors.

Will the nest smell bad? The carcasses of hornets and larvae that remain in a collected nest may produce a mild odor before they completely dry up. If this is unacceptable, leave the nest in a protected outdoor location as mentioned above.

Does the nest need to be treated with varnish to preserve it? No. It is not necessary to treat the collected nest in any way. The nest will last almost indefinitely if it is suspended in a dry location where it will not be damaged by handling or vibration.

Will new hornets emerge from eggs that hatch after the nest is hung indoors? No. Hornet eggs laid inside the nest by the queen hatch into grublike larvae that must be fed and cared for by the workers. If any eggs hatched indoors the tiny larvae


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting info Pcraft.
I have a soccer ball size one now about 200 feet from the house in a holly bush, I walk past it about every day an they haven't bothered me so I may wait until winter as pcraft suggested.

We had one when I was a kid in the peak of the garage roof, my uncle tied a fire cracker to a pole, we lit it and he stuck it up into the nest. When it went off there was nothing left but dust. The fire cracker was called ash cans, they would blow your fingers off if blew up in your hand. It would blow a tin can about 15 feet into the air, as I recall thy would also go off under water. Ah the good old days.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Warning on the nests*

Rubbing alcohol is 70% isopropyl alcohol.

Denatured alcohol is usually about 95% ethyl alcohol, but may contain other alcohols, aviation gasoline, and various other unpleasant ingredients designed to make sure it is so unpalatable that nobody would want to drink it. 

Either one should kill insects, but denatured is stronger and should vaporize easier.

We just spotted a hornets nest near our cabin. My plan is to wait for cold weather before doing it in. I expect to buy a CO2 bottle soon for various preservation jobs including drawn comb frames. Waiting until the nest is frozen and then bagging it and fumigating with CO2 should do the job.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Warning on the nests*

If you kill the wasps the brood will eventually rot and cause the whole nest to collapse. 

If you are wanting to keep the nest as a show piece, the season is nearly over for them so let it die out naturally then you can keep the empty nest which will be brood free.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Warning on the nests*

This story needs alcohol in you and the words, " Bubba watch this..."


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've always wondered what ever happened to Chef Isaac. He seemed so into bees and then seemed to just vanish.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe it had something to do with a hornets nest...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

AstroBee said:


> I've always wondered what ever happened to Chef Isaac. He seemed so into bees and then seemed to just vanish.


iddee is no longer w/us here on beesource.com, but alive and well in NC.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

if you mess with them when they are active wear goggle under your veil they can squirt venom in your eyes

The sting of a baldfaced hornet is similar to most other social bees and wasps. A typical reaction includes immediate pain and/or swelling at the sting site. Other sensations may include burning and itching. For some individuals the initial swelling may be painful and increase to affect a larger area. One unique behavior of baldfaced hornets is the ability to squirt venom from the stinger into the eyes of nest intruders. The venom causes immediate watering of the eyes and temporary blindness http://www.clemson.edu/cafls/departments/esps/factsheets/medvet/baldfaced_hornets_mv15.html


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Let us know what happens, I am anxious to hear the results of whatever method you use.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

FordGuy said:


> for the love of all that is holy, please film this. And post it thereafter.


I agree! I want to see this!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Frank and Al...this is a revived thread from 5 years ago but stil funny to read!! 
Looking at the timeline back then was around August so I'm sure it was a pretty picture trying to bag an active hornets nest!!!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Santa Caras said:


> Hi Frank and Al...this is a revived thread from 5 years ago but stil funny to read!!
> Looking at the timeline back then was around August so I'm sure it was a pretty picture trying to bag an active hornets nest!!!


yeah I just caught that too Who the heck is Pcraft? They dig op a thread from 5 yrs ago drop some notes on their first and only post and then disappear. I think we have been had and I can't believe I took it hook line and sinker.


----------



## pcraft (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello to Harley and all. I am a guy from Arkansas that has a large hornet nest in my barn that they have attached to an old Martin birdhouse. It is really cool looking, but not ever having dealt with hornets before I did a lot of internet searching for info on how to exterminate them safely. When I found this forum and saw some of the other questions, I posted the info I found the most helpful. Just looking to pass on some info. I hope it helps some folks.

P Craft


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ha ha right on lol I haven't seen it too much on here but a few other forrums I visit have been known to have one of the regulars create a fake account and bring up old threads to mess with people for their own amusement it's all good did you solve your problem ?


----------

